# what do you like best/facts about your country?



## smeagol444 (Feb 11, 2004)

*what do you like best about your country?*

being the patriotic spirit that i am, i'm curious as to what people like best about their homelands. i come from australia and i reallllly love it.what i love best is that in australia there are tropical rainforests in one part of the country, then snow-capped mountains and ski resorts in another, red deserts somewhere else, beautiful beaches dotted with tropical fish in another area, and then homely country towns and colourful cities. its a mix of everything unusual and different about the world mixed into one huge island with the biggest starry sky you could find. but then, i am biast..  so tell me all about your countries, i can't wait to come and see them all!

hey you guys should come to aus at my place and we have a dip in the pool on a sunny summer afternoon followed by some snags on the barbie with a bunch of halarious people. its super fun.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 11, 2004)

smeagol444 said:


> being the patriotic spirit that i am, i'm curious as to what people like best about their homelands. i come from australia and i reallllly love it.what i love best is that in australia there are tropical rainforests in one part of the country, then snow-capped mountains and ski resorts in another, red deserts somewhere else, beautiful beaches dotted with tropical fish in another area, and then homely country towns and colourful cities. its a mix of everything unusual and different about the world mixed into one huge island with the biggest starry sky you could find. but then, i am biast..  so tell me all about your countries, i can't wait to come and see them all!
> 
> hey you guys should come to aus at my place and we have a dip in the pool on a sunny summer afternoon followed by some snags on the barbie with a bunch of halarious people. its super fun.



Oh stop bragging 
We both know that Australia is superior to all the other countries. We don't need to rub everyone else's noses in it.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 11, 2004)

*interesting facts about your country*

Here's tidbits about *Finland*


There was probably human settlement in Finland more than 100,000 years ago. 

The first Finnish students arrive at the Sorbonne, France's leading university early 14th century.

Year 1493 Finland is mentioned for the first time on a printed map of Europe in the book "Liber Chronicarum" authored by Hartmann Schedel in Germany. 

in 1906 women in Finland were the first to acquire full political rights, that is to vote and stand for election at their local parliament.

We have compulsory education, every child between the ages of 7 and 16 must attend school. After 16 you are not compelled to attend school any more, even if you havent graduated, but that is rare these days, most kids do graduate on time.

We also have compulsory military service-for men. Men are drafted into service usually at 18 , the normal lenght of the service is minimum 180 days, some serve full 362 days and some stay and make a career out of it. Women can enter the miilitary, but it is not compulsory.

Some wedding customs ( I am getting married in two months so this is something I have devoted a lot of time to):

How do you tell the difference between a Finnish wedding and a funeral ? THere's one less drunk at the funeral   Weddings traditionally have been very wet affairs, it would be common to attend any country wedding and see the men sitting outside or behind the house drinking _sahti_ which is very strong homebrewed beer, and _viina_ which would be your universal moonshine.

It is still a custome for the bride to gather _kapiot_ , in english it is called the bottom drawer i believe. That would consist of bed linen, table cloths, curtains, towels, baby blankets etc. In the old days it would have also included clothes for the bride to wear during her marraige, but not these days.


----------



## Supernita (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm Canadian and proud of it  I don't know what's so special about this country, but I like it. I live in British Columbia, the most beautiful province in Canada. And no I'm not just saying that cuz I live there, other people say that too. Not only that, I live in the most beautiful part of B.C. too, the Okanagan. We've got nice warm weather for most of the year, beautiful lakes, and no really big cities to ruin the friendly atmosphere. I think our biggest city around only has 100,000 people in it. 

Anyways, I'll make my home here for the rest of my life, but I do plan on travelling eventually. 

One more thing to add to all the praise of Australia - they have the highest minimum wage I've ever heard of.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 11, 2004)

I am not patriotic at all, but the one thing I like about living in Holland is the liberal political climate and the fact that health care and social security are very well arranged. Generally speaking, Dutch people have more rights than they have obligations.

The one thing I really do not like about Holland and a possible reason to leave it one day, is the weather. It is cold and rainy. I love sunshine and heat. I'd love to live in Italy, but I do not like the politcal climate there, so...


----------



## celebdraug (Feb 11, 2004)

Aulë said:


> Oh stop bragging
> We both know that Australia is superior to all the other countries. We don't need to rub everyone else's noses in it.


 you Auzzies have your head way up ur a--


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 11, 2004)

Australia and New Zealand are the must travel destinations for me!

Sarde: the weather in Holland is very mild compared to ours in Finland! 
Do you even have snow each winter? (though when I was there last summer in the beginning July it was only about +15 C though soon after that I believe it got a lot warmer...)

Thanks Starflower for giving some info about Finland, I didn't know some of them. 
And congratulations in advance for you upcoming wedding! I suppose they will be a bit Finnish ones? And you have a legitimate reason to vanish for a time from here in a couple of months.


----------



## Sarde (Feb 11, 2004)

Ireth Telrúnya said:


> Sarde: the weather in Holland is very mild compared to ours in Finland! Do you even have snow each winter? (though when I was there last summer in the beginning July it was only about +15 C though soon after that I believe it got a lot warmer...)



I wish we _had_ snow each winter! Instead, all we get is rain, rain and rain... I don't mind the cold, I do mind rain, rain and rain...


----------



## Starflower (Feb 11, 2004)

Ireth: yes, they will be partly finnish and true, you won't see me at all for a few weeks in April  I will have other things on my mind 

If anyone is interested, there's plenty more info about Finland I can post, so just ask and you shall receive


----------



## celebdraug (Feb 11, 2004)

It sucks comming from England! Nothing interesting here! its dull


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 11, 2004)

celebdraug said:


> It sucks comming from England! Nothing interesting here! its dull


I LOVE ENGLAND!
I love the Lake District.
I love Cornwall and Pembrokeshire (even though it's in Wales) 
I love the moors. 
I love the cliffs and the thundering waves at high tide. 
I love the ancient castles and the Roman roads. 
I love the chalk downs with their white horses, stone circles and barrows. 
I love the pub lunches washed down with a pint of ale. 
I love the little stone bridges over becks, streams and brooks.
I love my 1920s semi-detached house, painted greener than this forum.
I love the ancient trees growing in the remnants of the ancient forests.
I love being never more than 70 miles from the sea.
I love walking along the ancient Rights of Way.
I love the ridiculous place names on old waysigns in the countryside.

There's plenty I'd like to change; Mordor has left its mark. But there's so much to be thankful for.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 11, 2004)

Haha, yes England is one of the most interesting countries in the world. It was basically the centre of the western world for around a thousand years; and the English language, despite its oddities and extremely illogical structure, is one of the most beautiful I have come across.
And the English countryside is definately wonderful; there is a real Germanic air to the palce, but there is also something unique. I've been to Cornwall a few times, and it's rocky but it's beautiful. And you have parks!! There are hardly any parks in Finland! 
But a very serious flaw in modern English culture is the class system; our English and ToK (basically practical philosophy) teacher has lived in ove ten different countries during his life, and he said England disgusted him because of its class-bias. 

Ireth gave some great facts there; and like Starflower I can give you some info about our fair country.  (There was a thread just like this before.. But it would be too confusing to merge them IMO)
My top-two things about Finland are:

1. Nature: Wherever you go, there will be at leasta few beautiful forests or woods around. Even on the motorways there are lush and extremely wide forests which stretch from the roadside far into the wilderness. And they are beautiful in all conditions, whether after rain, or snowed in, or lit with a hot summer sun. And autumn is one of the most colourful times to be in the woods. *sigh*

2. Language: Finnish is, IMO, among the most beautiful languages in the world. Its phonetic nature and its wonderful soft consonant-pairings make up for its extreme alacrity and the harsh sound inherent in the language. I have learned to appreciate the language even more over the past few years, since I learned to look at the structure and vocabulary objectively. Arbitrary words like _sahti, vesi, nauta, harava, vuori_ etc. look absolutely beautiful to me. And I don't think many Finns view their language with such love. 

I wish I could add culture to this third option, but it is very alcohol-based and roudy in the cities; the aforementioned _viina_ has always been an integral part of Finnish culture.  But something commendable about modern Finalnd is its healthcare and school system, as Ireth pointed out before; healthcare is free and high-standard, whereas in America a simple treatment might cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes Lanty, the words are pwetty, you loony  

Finland is a ideal location for filming fantasy movies in the summer, as both Lanty and Starflower have pointed out, the forests and nature here is absolutely beautiful, and for Live Action Roleplayers and film makers they're a bliss during the summer. 

Also, we have Nightwish and HIM, so there.


----------



## Persephone (Feb 11, 2004)

The beaches - well some of them, 
The laid-back mood of people - though that is slowly changing to fast-paced
The fruits - since it's tropical, we have lots of really sweet and juicy fruits here available all year long.

But the best thing about my country would be my family.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 11, 2004)

Canada is my home country. And I expect to live , love , and die in the Maritimes. I love the peace, the countryside ( which is 80 % or more of PEI ) , I love the dunes and the gorgeous beaches, the fields, the ocean being accessible from 20 min of every place of the island, the quiet business ppl go about in their daily life, and the small, cozy, beautiful towns like Summerside and Charlottetown. I love the mix of french and english culture everywhere I go , especially New Brunswick and les iles magdelaines. . I can't wait to travel to the west of Canada, and of course, to other countries, but I love my country with a lot of passion. 
Australia sounds like a paradise as well, and now that Ive learned some about Finland , I really want to visit it sometime ! As for cold weather, I am more than used to it, although rainy and cloudy weather would be a change.


----------



## smeagol444 (Feb 12, 2004)

Australia is paradise, and really don't have any intention of sounding like my head is 'stuck up my a--' heh heh..but yes tis perfectly lovely. All the other countries you have all spoken of sound beautiful as well, can't wait to get out and explore! Celebdraug how can you say England sucks! i agree the weather must make it seem like the backend of the universe, but it's a small price to pay when you live in a country simply oozing with history and culture! ohhh man i would love to go to england it would be fascinating. seeing i learn so much of england's history at school then the least i can do is go and check it out myself. australian history is so boring..i learnt about some today actually.  My most antcipated thing to do is to go wandering in an old dark English wood. (if there are any left?) i shall go faerie hunting!  besides if it wasn't for mr mathew everingham, the young english convict who stole a book, heck i wouldn't be here! so hooray for the first fleet.

tell me more folks!


----------



## Éomond (Feb 12, 2004)

Starflower said:


> ( I am getting married in two months so this is something I have devoted a lot of time to):



Congrats Starflower! That's very good news to hear.

United States of America:

Well, what to say about the States. I'm very patriotic, so my post may seem wierd. 
So, what I like about my United States of Americas is the forests' (where I live), a very unique history, such as being discovered and fought over, Civil War, Indians, etc. The places to visit, like Los Angeles, Las Vegas, Yellowstone, Florida, New York, the Mid-west, and Washington D.C.
I like that it's also close (depending on where to live) to Canada, another beautiful country.
I also like, support, and admire mostly all of this country's decisions (hides).

What I dislike is the weather in my area, cold beaches (northwest) and all the sicko rapist and murderers.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 12, 2004)

well one always has special ties to where one comes from... 
living in London I miss so many things about Finland. I miss the quality over quantity mentality, in London I live in a terracehouse, built sometiem between 1890 and 1910. It ahs been converted into two flats, we have the top one. It is nice enough for what it is, but in Finland I would never ever live in a place as shoddy as that one. I would never even consider letting out a place like that, but in London it is the norm, as there are very few new houses and those that are built are to buy not for rent.
In Finland if I go to a shop and buy something and it breaks I expect a full refund, here you may or may not be entitled to a refund, depends on the whim of the shop. I miss the famous grumpiness of the Finns, I am uncomfortable with the fake chirpiness and cheeriness one sees around London. I miss being able to speak my mind freely and not offending someone unwittingly. I have lost count of the times I have been told off for being rude because I didn't say 'please' or 'thank you' in the right place or with the right tone... 
but there are good sides to England too. Cornwall is one of the most beautiful places in the country. Scotland is gorgeous too and the people are friendly. THe history is staggeringly old, Iron Age finds in old fields is not unusual.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 14, 2004)

Coming from New Mexico (the 47th state in the United States to _become_ a state) you might expect me to say "I'm an American", but you'll get no such nonsense from me, ladies and gents! I'm 100% New Mexican! What does that mean, you ask? It means I have an undying hatred of Texas (they steal our water and fill up our graves with their retirees!), prefer frijoles (that's 'beans' for you gringos out there) to french fries, love chiles and know that real mexican food should burn on the way down (but not on the way out...).

New Mexico, where you can watch antelope and jackrabbits (and an African Oryx, too, if you're especially lucky) under a bright, clear, desert sun...and then drive forty miles up into the mountains to go skiing in our vast forests. See the ruins of the Anasazi and the great houses of the Pueblo (poo-web-low...but don't say the oo for long), stroll down among the adobe building of Old Spanish architecture, or see more modern styles in any of New Mexico's cities. Go to Roswell (which is actually a vast, elaborate, tourist trap ) and see all the UFO "museums", or head over to Carrizozo and observe the massive, black lava flows from only 1,000 years ago! Head just a little south from there and you'll find the burning gypsum of White Sands, not only home to the lovely--and only--white gypsum sand field in the world, but also the home to the Trinity site, where the world's first atomic bomb was detonated.

Or, for a cooler experience, try spelunking in the world's largest network of caverns at Carlsbad (yeah, yeah, Mammoth Caverns is bigger...BUT, only their explored portions are larger...Carlsbad is more vast, overall) or skiing at one of New Mexico's many ski resorts. About the only thing NM *doesn't* have are oceans...and that's only in recent history. Bring your trusty time machine and you'll find vast seas covering much of the state, only several million years ago! 

And just wait 'till you see the travel brochure!


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 14, 2004)

*is thrilled by names like Anasazi and Carrizozo, and by the obvious Spanish/South American influences*
NM is a palce I'd really like to visit if I ever go to the States.


----------



## Uminya (Feb 14, 2004)

Aye, we could chase varmints with pointy sticks, then get chased back by mountain lions (and tigers) and bears (oh my!).

The German Air Force (Luftwaffe) has a base here as well, and I believe that the Italians and Israelis will be putting in installations soon as well. At the community college that I go to you can, at any time, hear English, Spanish, and German being spoken simultaneously. We're a cultural melting pot, with extra chiles!


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 15, 2004)

From what I read in your posts, Ciryaher, you have every right to be proud to call yourself a New Mexican. I know how that feels; my passport says I'm British, but in my heart I am English through and through.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Ciryaher said:


> Coming from New Mexico (the 47th state in the United States to _become_ a state) you might expect me to say "I'm an American", but you'll get no such nonsense from me, ladies and gents! I'm 100% New Mexican! What does that mean, you ask? It means I have an undying hatred of Texas (they steal our water and fill up our graves with their retirees!), prefer frijoles (that's 'beans' for you gringos out there) to french fries, love chiles and know that real mexican food should burn on the way down (but not on the way out...).
> 
> New Mexico, where you can watch antelope and jackrabbits (and an African Oryx, too, if you're especially lucky) under a bright, clear, desert sun...and then drive forty miles up into the mountains to go skiing in our vast forests. See the ruins of the Anasazi and the great houses of the Pueblo (poo-web-low...but don't say the oo for long), stroll down among the adobe building of Old Spanish architecture, or see more modern styles in any of New Mexico's cities. Go to Roswell (which is actually a vast, elaborate, tourist trap ) and see all the UFO "museums", or head over to Carrizozo and observe the massive, black lava flows from only 1,000 years ago! Head just a little south from there and you'll find the burning gypsum of White Sands, not only home to the lovely--and only--white gypsum sand field in the world, but also the home to the Trinity site, where the world's first atomic bomb was detonated.
> 
> ...


Do not get me started. Just do not. After all, you may not like me pointing out that New Mexico is one of the poorest states in America. I may also point out that from personal experience, I have found that the best place in NM is Carlsbad Caverns, and the rest is practically desert. Texas actually has trees, friend. New Mexico has no oil to speak of, no fishing, no real part in the Confederacy, no longhorns, no real football team or baseball team, serious corruption, and nothing really to speak of except Spanish culture, which is easily found in Texas. Texas can match all you have and then some. Now, I hope I haven't insulted y'all with this post, as it was mainly meant to be humorous, and while I bear no ill will towards y'all New Mexicans, let it be known that dislike between New Mexico and Texas is very, very mutual, mostly because Texas is not allowed to just annex you, even though we owned the majority of NM in the past.  With that said, Adios. Or, in my language, y'all come back now, hear?


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Now I will brag about the great state of Texas. Y'all knew this was comin. Texas has mountains, oceans, streams, rivers, lakes, and great people. We are a melting pot of many cultures, from Irish to Spanish. We know that the Cowboys will always be the best, even though Landry was fired, and that trucks are cooler than sports cars. Food should always be spicy, and distance is measured in hours instead of miles. It takes 8 hours just to get out of the state. I hate it when people insult my state, but are really just dying to get transferred from their NJ arpartment to a friendly town with a Western twang. Oil rigs are beautiful scenery, and oil companies are thanked. We don't play the blame game when it comes to hurricanes, and we were our own country once, and we can do it again. If at first you don't secede...


----------



## cupn00dles (Dec 3, 2005)

I am from Brazil, and well, if there is an expression that would fit best to describe it would be the "land of contrasts".

I'm from _Porto Alegre_, capital of _Rio Grande do Sul_, which is the most southern state of the country, being pretty close from _Buenos Aires_, capital of _Argentina_ and _São Paulo/Rio de Janeiro_.

Here at _Rio Grande do Sul_ we have many, many beautiful landscapes and cities. From the _Itaimbezinho_ Canyon to the _Gramado_ and_ Canela_ cities, localized at the _Serra Gaúcha_, mountain region, both being of German origin, always filled with flowers and being bearers of a "bavarian-style" of architecture... From the _"pampas"_, enourmous fields of grassland, where it is possible to see the _"Crioulo"_ horses running, wild as all of them should be, to the beautiful Wine Region and its Vineyards Valley, region which is home to the most delicious and awarded Brazilian (not to say American) wine, being of an Italian origin and being like an extension of Italy here at our state and where it is possible to take a ride in the _Smoking Maria Train_.

Our weather just fits all the other good points of the region. We have sunny, warm summer days and cold but still sunny winter days. The _Sabiás_ sing at our trees in the spring while the unnumbered flowers begin to blossom. The autumn, being the most rainy season, holds a melancolic air... _Rio Grande do Sul_ is the state with the highest human, economical and social standards of Brazil.


The rest of the country holds plenty of beauty as well. Like the "Wonderful City", _Rio de Janeiro_, with its beautiful beaches, the _Cristo Redentor do Corcovado_ and the_ Pão de Açúcar_. The _Iguaçu_ Falls, localized at _Foz do Iguaçu. _The Waterfalls are a World Heritage and one of the most *amazing* sights one can have in his lifetime. Then we have _Manaus_, capital of the _Amazonas _state, localized in the middle of the _Amazonian Rain Forest._ The _Amazonian Rain Forest_ itself, which holds the greatest quantity of potable water in the world, as well as a priceless genetic bank, a true bless of nature. After it all we have all the beaches of Northeastern Brazil, such as _Olinda, Porto de Galinhas and Maceió._ _Salvador_, the first capital of Brazil, which holds a priceless cultural heritage.


Some other time, when I have the time and the patience I might write a bit more... x)


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> I know how that feels; my passport says I'm British, but in my heart I am English through and through.


I know how that feels; my passport says I'm British, but in my heart I am Scottish through and through.  

I could go to great lengths to describe how Scotland is much better than anywhere else, but I can't be bothered. So, I shall just tell you all to go and watch Braveheart


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 1, 2006)

hey aus is tops and where do you other dwellers of a sunburnt country live 
im in sydney


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2006)

I was going to say charity, but this goes for lots of countries and did not originate here so it won't be on my list.

Jazz/Blues

And in fact country, soul and other music... even if there is a lot of it that I don't like to listen to I appreciate music styles that originate here.

Barbeque, and back yard cook outs

Muscle cars

Country boys driving around with his dog in the pick-up truck

San Fransisco

Baseball


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2006)

Lake Superior...45 degrees (Farenheit) at high summer. Oh, and the crazy people who swim in it are awesome too.
*YEAH!*


----------



## Doriath (Jan 8, 2006)

An American here.

The number one reason I love this place is the amount of public land: National Forests, Bureau of Land Management areas, National Parks and Monuments, etc. Well, at least in much of the western U.S. 

See a nice spot? Good. Throw a sleeping bag down, build a campfire, and enjoy.

Although I live in the midwest (Iowa), I'm from the West and my heart is there. Currently my book (along with three colleagues) on the Flora of the Four Corners is about to go to the publisher. Research on the book has allowed me to explore just about every nook and cranny in the area where Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona, and Utah come together. (Incidentally, most of New Mexico is NOT a desert). We'll soon be starting on a book on identifying the plants of New Mexico, along the lines of European Excursion Floras.

The second best thing about the U.S. is New Mexico chiles and cuisine.

Third best: the birthplace of Jazz.

Cheers!


----------



## ingolmo (Jan 20, 2006)

This might seem a bit braggish, but it's true.

Facts on India:

The official Sanskrit name for India is Bharat.

INDIA has been called Bharat even in Satya yuga ( Golden Age )



More INTERESTING FACTS ABOUT India

The name `India’ is derived from the River Indus, the valleys around which were the home of the early settlers. The Aryan worshippers referred to the river Indus as the Sindhu.

The Persian invaders converted it into Hindu. The name `Hindustan’ combines Sindhu and Hindu and thus refers to the land of the Hindus.



The number system was invented by India. Aryabhatta was the scientist who invented the digit zero.



Sanskrit is considered as the mother of all higher languages. This is because it is the most precise, and therefore suitable language for computer software. ( a report in Forbes magazine, July 1987 ).


Chess was invented in India.

Algebra, Trigonometry and Calculus are studies which originated in India.

The' place value system' and the 'decimal system' were developed in 100 BC in India.

The first six Mogul Emperor's of India ruled in an unbroken succession from father to son for two hundred years, from 1526 to 1707.

The World's First Granite Temple is the Brihadeswara temple at Tanjavur in Tamil Nadu. The shikhara is made from a single ' 80-tonne ' piece of granite. Also, this magnificient temple was built in just five years, (between 1004 AD and 1009 AD) during the reign of Rajaraja Chola

India is.......the Largest democracy in the world, the 6th largest country in the world AND one of the most ancient and living civilizations (at least 10, 000 years old). 

The game of snakes & ladders was created by the 13th century poet saint Gyandev. It was originally called 'Mokshapat.' The ladders in the game represented virtues and the snakes indicated vices. The game was played with cowrie shells and dices. Later through time, the game underwent several modifications but the meaning is the same i.e good deeds take us to heaven and evil to a cycle of re-births.

The world's highest cricket ground is in Chail, Himachal Pradesh. 
Built in 1893 after levelling a hilltop, this cricket pitch is 2444 meters above sea level.


India has the most post offices in the world !

The largest employer in the world is the Indian railway system, employing over a million people !. 

The World's first university was established in Takshila in 700 BC. More than 10,500 students from all over the world studied more than 60 subjects. The University of Nalanda built in the 4th century was one of the greatest achievements of ancient India in the field of education.

Ayurveda is the earliest school of medicine known to mankind. The father of medicine, Charaka, consolidated Ayurveda 2500 years ago.

Although modern images & descriptions of India often show poverty, India was one of the richest countries till the time of British in the early 17th Century. Christopher Columbus was attracted by India's wealth and was looking for route to India when he discovered America by mistake.

The art of Navigation & Navigating was born in the river Sindh 6000 over years ago. The very word 'Navigation' is derived from the Sanskrit word NAVGATIH. The word navy is also derived from the Sanskrit word 'Nou'.

Bhaskaracharya rightly calculated the time taken by the earth to orbit the sun hundreds of years before the astronomer Smart. His calculations was - Time taken by earth to orbit the sun: ( 5th century ) 365.258756484 days.

The value of "pi" was first calculated by the Indian Mathematician Budhayana, and he explained the concept of what is known as the Pythagorean Theorem. He discovered this in the 6th century, which was long before the European mathematicians.

Algebra, trigonometry and calculus also orignated from India. Quadratic equations were used by Sridharacharya in the 11th century. The largest numbers the Greeks and the Romans used were 106 whereas Hindus used numbers as big as 10*53 ( i.e 10 to the power of 53 ) with specific names as early as 5000 B.C. during the Vedic period. Even today, the largest used number is Tera: 10*12( 10 to the power of 12 ).

Until 1896, India was the only source for diamonds to the world. ( Source . Gemological Institute of America )

The Baily Bridge is the highest bridge in the world. It is located in the Ladakh valley between the Dras and Suru rivers in the Himalayan mountains. It was built by the Indian Army in August 1982.

Sushruta is regarded as the father of surgery. Over 2600 years ago Sushrata & his team conducted complicated surgeries like cataract, artificial limbs, cesareans, fractures, urinary stones and also plastic surgery and brain surgeries.



Usage of anesthesia was well known in ancient India medicine. Detailed knowledge of anatomy, embryology, digestion, metabolism, physiology, etiology, genetics and immunity is also found in many ancient Indian texts.

        ​
How many of you actually read the whole thing?


----------



## Hammersmith (Jan 20, 2006)

ingolmo said:


> Chess was invented in India.
> ...
> The largest employer in the world is the Indian railway system, employing over a million people !
> ...
> ...


Not Persia?
...
Walmart employs about 1.3 million - I think you've got some close competition 
...
Didn't Pythagorus himself live in the 6th Century BC? Was Budhayana BC or AD?
...
I did!


----------



## ingolmo (Jan 21, 2006)

Chess wasn't invented in Persia. It was originally called _Shatranj_, and invented in India. The British adopted it during their rule there, and changed it to suit the West, and it's still played that way. Bishops were called Camels, the Knights were Horses, and the Rooks were the Elephants. Actually, chess used to be played in reality on make-believe battlefields by Kings in the medieval times, using people and animals. 

About the walmart employment, India really has some tough competition.

Pythagoras lived from 569 BC to 475 BC. Budhayana may have been the first person to calculate pi correctly to a specified number of decimal places. Pythagoras lived in the sixth century BC, so the theorem, if explained first by budhayana must have been quite at the same time and not long before.

Here are some more quotes on India:

"We owe a lot to the Indians, who taught us how to count, without which no worthwhile scientific discovery could have been made."
-Albert Einstein


"India is the cradle of the human race, the birthplace of human speech, the mother of history, the grandmother of legend and the great grand mother of tradition."
-Mark Twain


"If there is one place on the face of earth where all dreams of living men have found a home from the very earliest days when man began the dream of existence, it is India."
-French scholar Romain Rolland

"India conquered and dominated China culturally for 20 centuries without ever having to send a single soldier across her border."
-Hu Shih.(Former Chinese ambassador to USA)

"After the conversations about Indian philosophy, some of the ideas of Quantum Physics that had seemed so crazy suddenly made much more sense."
-W. Heisenberg (German Physicist, 1901-1976)


"In the great books of India, an empire spoke to us, nothing small or unworthy, but large, serene, consistent, the voice of an old intelligence, which in another age and climate had pondered and thus disposed of the questions that exercise us."
-R.W Emerson (American Essayist, 1803-1882)


"In religion, India is the only millionaire......the One land that all men desire to see, and having seen once, by even a glimpse, would not give that glimpse for all the shows of all the rest of the globe combined."
-Mark Twain (American Author, 1835-1910)


"It is already becoming clear that a chapter which had a Western beginning will have to have an Indian ending if it is not to end in the self-destruction of the human race. At this supremely dangerous moment in history, the only way of salvation for mankind is the Indian Way."
-Dr Arnold Toynbee (British Historian, 1889-1975)


"If there is one place on the face of this Earth where all the dreams of living men have found a home from the very earliest day when man began the dream of existence, it is India."
-Romain Rolland (French Philosopher, 1886-1994)


----------

